
Datadex public beta: Find and exchange data easily - fjeanson
https://datadex.net
======
fjeanson
Hi Everyone,

We're excited to share with you our first public beta release of Datadex.
We're a cloud service start-up that helps organizations and data scientists
share data with proper security, privacy and governance. You can make your
data findable and evaluate matches based on metadata analysis alone. Then make
or approve requests for data exchange with others.

Take is for a spin and let us know what you think!

